# Reporting complaints to Lyft about passenger?



## cretinism (Jul 18, 2017)

What happens if a driver reports to Lyft that a passenger has behaved in a way that violates their non-discrimination policy? (i.e., the passenger made harassing remarks about the driver' gender identity?)
I'm interested in what the step-by-steps would be, and any personal anecdotes.

Thanks!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

cretinism said:


> What happens if a driver reports to Lyft that a passenger has behaved in a way that violates their non-discrimination policy? (i.e., the passenger made harassing remarks about the driver' gender identity?)
> I'm interested in what the step-by-steps would be, and any personal anecdotes.
> 
> Thanks!


Its how you preempt accusations you know are coming and block 1* ratings

1* comment: "drunk and belligerent racist customer"


----------



## cretinism (Jul 18, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Its how you preempt accusations you know are coming and block 1* ratings
> 
> 1* comment: "drunk and belligerent racist customer"


But since the customer has clearly violated the non-discrimination policy, there should be a way to get them kicked off the platform, no? Does Lyft kick riders like these off?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

cretinism said:


> But since the customer has clearly violated the non-discrimination policy, there should be a way to get them kicked off the platform, no? Does Lyft kick riders like these off?


Doubtful

Hard to tell though, since a 1-3 rating given by either side prevents further pairing forever

Ive used that line maybe 300 - 500 times though....


----------



## cretinism (Jul 18, 2017)

Would be interesting to find out if anyone has pushed back at Lyft for this. They have a non-discrimination policy, yet if a rider violates it they can go on riding, just not with that particular driver.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep, the problem will never be in my car again. I can shower and shake my head later. I will one star any jack a$$. I 3* all line dancers. Different venue and circumstance someone is going to get tuned up!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

cretinism said:


> What happens if a driver reports to Lyft that a passenger has behaved in a way that violates their non-discrimination policy? (i.e., the passenger made harassing remarks about the driver' gender identity?)
> I'm interested in what the step-by-steps would be, and any personal anecdotes.
> 
> Thanks!


Spill the beans! Who offended you?



JJS said:


> Yep, the problem will never be in my car again. I can shower and shake my head later. I will one star any jack a$$. I 3* all line dancers. Different venue and circumstance someone is going to get tuned up!


By the way, as a follow up to another post, turning off the lyft app does not prevent future line dancers from being automatically added when you already have a line dancer in the car.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

cretinism said:


> What happens if a driver reports to Lyft that a passenger has behaved in a way that violates their non-discrimination policy? (i.e., the passenger made harassing remarks about the driver' gender identity?)
> I'm interested in what the step-by-steps would be, and any personal anecdotes.
> 
> Thanks!


An email away, let them know via Help section in dashboard.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

That is a change! I discovered it after I posted. It used to work. They want you to take a break. I did notice you can decline the ride now and it doesn't seem to hit your AR. Sorry AuxCordBoston.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

cretinism said:


> But since the customer has clearly violated the non-discrimination policy, there should be a way to get them kicked off the platform, no? Does Lyft kick riders like these off?


Your word verse there's. Who do you think lyft going to believe?They will tell all the right things like they are investigating the issue.But you will never know.


----------

